
26-year-old hacker (Geohot) gets $3mm for self driving car startup - rdl
http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/04/technology/george-hotz-comma-ai-andreessen-horowitz/index.html?sr=twcnni040416george-hotz-comma-ai-andreessen-horowitz0641PMStoryPhoto&linkId=23044870
======
mattnumbe
"These people are noobs" he said

